# Male Bettas, separate tanks/bowls, see each other ok?



## stu (Sep 29, 2017)

Hi,

I was wondering about male Bettas being able to see each other from their separate but close tanks or bowls. It seems like it may make them more likely to jump out of the tank or bowl. If so, how much more likely?

Thank you.


----------



## DZIM (Oct 20, 2015)

Jumping is definitely a concern when a betta can see a rival, though jumping in general is a concern for bettas. I would never leave any of my tanks uncovered. If you don't have a lid, you can put plastic wrap over the mouth of the tank/bowl and poke a lot of air holes in it. Keep in mind that covering the tank/bowl will raise the temperature by keeping heat in, so use a thermometer and adjust the heater accordingly.

This might be an unpopular opinion, but I don't see a problem in letting male bettas flare at each other. I never understood the common idea that flaring causes stress. Bettas present very obvious physical symptoms when stressed, such as paling, stress stripes, hiding, fin-biting, lethargy, etc. I've never seen flaring cause this. Ever. What may cause stress is the inability to get away from the rival, so as long as they have plenty of places to hide and escape the other's field of view, I think it's totally fine, possibly even fun for them. 

It is important, however, to keep females out of the line of sight of males. Females can go eggbound if they see a male, which can kill them.


----------



## stu (Sep 29, 2017)

Wow that's really helpful information. Yes I was also wondering about the effect of them just seeing each other. I appreciate your help. I'm trying to process everything and consider options. I wonder, are they more likely to jump from still water than aerated water? Regardless of aeration, I would assume that the bigger the tank/bowl, the less likely they are to leap. 

Bettas are the most beautiful fish I've ever seen.


----------



## DZIM (Oct 20, 2015)

stu said:


> Wow that's really helpful information. Yes I was also wondering about the effect of them just seeing each other. I appreciate your help. I'm trying to process everything and consider options. I wonder, are they more likely to jump from still water than aerated water? Regardless of aeration, I would assume that the bigger the tank/bowl, the less likely they are to leap.
> 
> Bettas are the most beautiful fish I've ever seen.


If there's something a betta wants on the outside of the tank, there's always a chance they'll jump. They don't seem to understand there isn't water on the outside of the tank. Poor water quality can make them jump also, as they're trying to escape to cleaner water. I would recommend keeping a lid on your tank 100% of the time.

And agreed! I have 7 bettas myself, 4 crowntails, 2 half moons and 1 veiltail. One of the crowns is intensely aggressive and spends hours chasing his reflection around the tank every day. He's been doing this for months and is still perfectly healthy with no signs of stress. You can see a few of my fish on the picture board. I'd love to see yours as well!


----------



## stu (Sep 29, 2017)

Like you said, "If there's something a betta wants on the outside of the tank, there's always a chance they'll jump. "

That makes total sense. Even if they see food in another aquarium/bowl I imagine. I read that fish can see out of the aquarium/bowl as well as we can see into it. That seems to be true to me. Besides several 10 gal aquariums w/ bettas, I've got 4 55 gal aquariums w/ different fish. 

Also, I suppose it's not a good idea to put water from another fish-inhabited aquarium into a betta bowl, because maybe they can sense the 'fish-pheromones' and maybe makes them want to jump? 

The point is like you said i need to cover to prevent jumping out. Especially smaller, non-aerated bowls, I assume.

I have plants growing up and out of tanks and two experimental, non-aerated, one gallon bowls. The plants growing up and out make them difficult but not impossible to cover. 

Thank you very much for the continuing information/experience/ideas.


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

stu said:


> Like you said, "If there's something a betta wants on the outside of the tank, there's always a chance they'll jump. "
> 
> That makes total sense. Even if they see food in another aquarium/bowl I imagine. I read that fish can see out of the aquarium/bowl as well as we can see into it. That seems to be true to me. Besides several 10 gal aquariums w/ bettas, I've got 4 55 gal aquariums w/ different fish.
> 
> ...


Why would you be using water from a different fish inhabited aquarium in your betta tank?

The short answer to that is it is not advised to do it. 

1. You will be introducing any bacteria, fungus, that maybe in one aquarium into the other ones. 

2. Even if the water is crystal clear, it still is not fresh, clean, water. At the very least it will be depleted of some of the minerals that fish need to survive. At worse the fish owner had an ammonia or nitrite spike in the first tank and now is adding ammonia and or nitrite to the second tank.

Of course I'm a bit paranoid about cross contaminating my tanks, and each of my tanks have their own designated items that I use to clean the tanks with.


----------



## stu (Sep 29, 2017)

Yes of course you are right. I was just wondering about "fish pheromones" or the equivalent. Do you think there is some equivalent like that?


----------



## Lunatic (Jan 23, 2018)

Adding water from another tank to give new fish a familiar “smell” is not going to work.
You can much easily source water from the tap, and dechlorinate it.


----------

